# Runnning a crew



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

So our lead guy on the waste crew went to another job site. My foreman approached me to run the crew, I said hell yea! So since we are at the last two floors of this 45 story highrise, my crew is slim. Me(second year apprentice) a journeyman and two helpers. So far ive been able to take care of operations and keep my guys going without down time.

My foreman asked me to go up top into the mechanical room and get a material takeoff and let him know what we have and do not have. Since that was my first time doing that I honestly felt like a fish out of water. I had to take a step back and simplify my thinking rather than over think, as I usually do. On top of this he tells me he is giving me another journeyman Monday. I was layering too much stuff while doing my takeoff, thinking about manpower and possible pipe clashing with the other trades. I guess its better to think of everything I can then to miss something. 

Whew I was glad to get the week over and reset over this weekend!


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

There is a definite learning curve when you start supervising. The first time I became a lead I learned to carry a small notepad with me and wrote everything down as it came into my head....need glue...write it down...so and so wants a day off...write it down. That way at the end of the day the majority of the information I needed to plan was there and I wasn't flustered trying to deal with stuff in a reactive manner. It took me a bit of time but it does become easier.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Curious, how does a second year apprentice run a crew that has journeymen in it?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Curious, how does a second year apprentice run a crew that has journeymen in it?


I have the same question... 

Nothing against gasket, his work looks good, and he seems to have a great attitude, but I think this says more about the journeyman than anything


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Curious, how does a second year apprentice run a crew that has journeymen in it?




thats simple

its called being promoted during combat... a field commission...
your promoted because your superior got killed in action....

no offence to anyone but the head guy is in trouble with the lead man leaving on him....so this guy got the promotion which means he thinks
he can handle it....

good luck to you I hope it all works out ok


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Never would I promote a second year past a journeyman. The fall out would be a disaster. The lead man is a fool for putting you in that spot and the crew will more than likely put the screws to you so you never run a crew again. At the very least humble yourself and ask the journeyman for his help or he will screw you into the ground.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> thats simple
> 
> its called being promoted during combat... a field commission...
> your promoted because your superior got killed in action....
> ...


I would understand as I had a similar experience in my third year, with one hug difference being all journeyman had left at that point, and I wasn't running a crew but a job.

He stated there are journeyman on the job.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Not everybody is out to get everyone. Nobody will be "putting the screws" to me. At the end of the day whether they decide to try and pressure me into making a mistake or not, I'm the going home in good conscience. Ill will toward your brothers bodes bad on you. 

My foreman sees an ability in me, it's as simple as this. I've proven I give a ****, which 50% of the time most don't, Including journeyman. I'm going to do my best and at the end of it all take note on where I could have improved. 

I do appreciate all feedback though.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

gasket said:


> Not everybody is out to get everyone. Nobody will be "putting the screws" to me. At the end of the day whether they decide to try and pressure me into making a mistake or not, I'm the going home in good conscience. Ill will toward your brothers bodes bad on you. My foreman sees an ability in me, it's as simple as this. I've proven I give a ****, which 50% of the time most don't, Including journeyman. I'm going to do my best and at the end of it all take note on where I could have improved. I do appreciate all feedback though.


 I understand your faults faith in your ability but you have a long way to go on training. Also it is against every rule to let a cub run the crew. Third if you think that they won't set you up you are wrong. If you like doing everything twice go for it because your journeyman isn't going to lift a finger to help you and you are going to get the blame for everything that doesn't go perfect.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Gasket there is no offense intended. Ability or not promoting a apprentice over journeyman is an odd choice to say the least.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> If you like doing everything twice go for it because your journeyman isn't going to lift a finger to help you and you are going to get the blame for everything that doesn't go perfect.


That's cool. I humbly take this as a learning experience at this early stage in my career.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> I understand your faults faith in your ability but you have a long way to go on training. Also it is against every rule to let a cub run the crew. Third if you think that they won't set you up you are wrong. If you like doing everything twice go for it because your journeyman isn't going to lift a finger to help you and you are going to get the blame for everything that doesn't go perfect.


Wyrick
As a general rule, I agree with you. However, neither of us has any knowledge of the journeyman in question. Plus, we don't know how much weight the foreman throws around. I would wager that if you were to make the same call, which you would only do in a real bind, you would make it clear that this is the way it's going to be. Besides, why would either you or I have a journeyman on a job who we had less confidence in than a 2nd year man?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The beauty of the situation for @gasket is if something is wrong he can always say "Don't blame me. I'm just a second year apprentice."


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Wyrick As a general rule, I agree with you. However, neither of us has any knowledge of the journeyman in question. Plus, we don't know how much weight the foreman throws around. I would wager that if you were to make the same call, which you would only do in a real bind, you would make it clear that this is the way it's going to be. Besides, why would either you or I have a journeyman on a job who we had less confidence in than a 2nd year man?


 I agree one thing is I have shelled a many a journeyman for not carrying his weight but I would not in a million years would I put a second year in that predicament. He neither has the knowledge or experience and would be set up to fail by his crew. The comment about don't blame me I'm just a apprentice s brilliant.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Im not completely sure why my foreman put me in the front of the pack. At this point im honored. I have been on the waste crew for the last year and will say that I have learned alot, proving such. There has been times I have pulled my foreman aside asking for more responsibility. Know I believe he is taking a chance on me. There was a time that our lead man was out on leave and I was left in charge. 

There is a possibility he asked the journeyman on the waste crew and he turned it down. Theres the possibility he did not have his complete trust. Once again I cold speculate for ever, rather Im going to rise into the occasion.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

When I was a 2nd year I got put in charge of a crew, trust me, guys will try and get away with whatever they can. The guys who I was running I had known my whole apprenticeship, they did not want responsibility, but they didn't want me in charge either. Double check everything, and when you delegate, follow through with checking up on them... 

Either way, good luck.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

It'll all be fine his boss probably sees he is more competent than the journeyman. Here in Florida master or nothing. .. But yeah I agree the cast work looks great


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone consider that the foreman asked the journeyman if he minded the younger guy running things? I've met a lot of journeyman who have no interest on taking on any more responsibility than they have to or being in charge of anything.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I was running crews before the first year was up at my first plumbing job(19 yrs old). It is not the job but how you handle yourself and your crew members. 
Get after it gasket, make a hand.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I got to thinking a few things I could say about this. but then I re read what you were posting. You didnt ask for questions or Opinion on any of it . Im not gona tell you its right, wrong or what since there are many ways to look at it . Just good luck !


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> Never would I promote a second year past a journeyman. The fall out would be a disaster. The lead man is a fool for putting you in that spot and the crew will more than likely put the screws to you so you never run a crew again. At the very least humble yourself and ask the journeyman for his help or he will screw you into the ground.


Here in Newfoundland plumbing is a non-regulated trade for some reason. I've know 1st and 2nd year apprentices who had the hours and experience but didn't want to take the time off for school and I've known Journeymen who got rushed through the system and don't have the experience.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Gasket,
Good for you! I sense your enthusiasm. Take a foreman class if you can. I like the 'list' idea. For your crew to succeed, they need three things..... The proper tools to do the job. ALL the parts, pieces, and material to do their particular job. And the concise information, prints. Any one of these items missing will kill you. Your job is different now. Even though you may still want to do some install, BE SURE your men don't run out of material. Good luck


----------

